# [ 2008 ] Road to Hana tours



## gstepic (Jun 28, 2008)

We are starting to plan for our next trip to Hawaii in October. On our last trip we only spent three days on Maui (we spread 14 days over the four main islands in order to get an idea where we want to go back to) so this trip we will have eight days.

One tour I want to take is the road to Hana tour. On our last trip we drove to around the 22 mile marker and then headed back and drove up to the volcano the same day. Since I did get a taste of what it was like to drive on my own, next time I want to sit back and relax and go all the way to Hana. The drive is certainly doable but I really do not want to have to fight for parking spots along the way and I love the idea of just sitting back, closing my eyes, and listening to nice music from my mp3 player on the way back.

It seems like there are several companies doing the tour. One has a picnic lunch on a beach while another actually stops at a resteraunt in Hana (the latter sounds more appealing and is only a few dollars more). I saw a lot of signs while in Maui advertising half price Hana tours, probably a time share presentation attached. If it is a good tour I can sit through an hour and a half to get some good prices. 

Does anyone have much experience with the various tours and can you recommend one over another? I know enough to know no matter what tour the guide probably can make the biggest difference. I hope they all stop at basically the same places.

Speaking of tour guides I have to mention a PCC tour we went on during our last trip. That tour made a lot of financial sense because the cost was nearly the same if we bought our own tickets but we were able to catch few winks on the bus trip back. We were with some relatives and kept telling them about our tour guide for the same tour four years earlier. He was extremely entertaining and he made the tour very memorable. 

So I told my wife the current guy kind of reminded me of him and even his stories were familiar. When he said his name was Mose much to our pleasant surprise we discovered he was the same guy. I have never done this before but I tipped him in advance because I knew what we were in for, and he did not disappoint!

A good tour guide can really add a lot to a tour experience. We like doing a lot of things on our own but there are times we enjoy tours and most we have gone on have been well worth the money due to a good tour guide.

Gary


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 28, 2008)

When I get enough time I'll check records and see what company we used.  We had a great time, relaxing especially if you'd be the driver, and you see a lot more and hear a lot more story from the Hawaiian Driver.  We had the picnic and it was just ok nothing special.  Ours was a 12 hr day and it is amazing how just driving back you see entirely different sites.

More later.

Sterling


----------



## gstepic (Jun 28, 2008)

*I'd be the driver and instead of a vacation felt like work*

Like I said, the drive is doable and I have seen many posts concerning how it is better to drive yourself rather than take the tour. I take my photography very seriously so when I tried driving the road and had to fight to get parking spots along the way, the drive started to feel more like work than something I would do on a vacation. When my wife wanted to turn around she got no argument from me! I really could not take the time I would have liked to for (we got off to a late start) the photos and after a while did not feel like taking the time even if we gotten off to an early start and I would have had time. 

As far as photography I do understand I probably will not have that much time to take photos during the stops and we will not be alone. But sometimes you make some nice friends on the tour and as you said, we learn a little more if there is a good guide. I am really looking forward to the tour. 

On future trips we may spend a night in Hana and spend more time hiking. I can take notes for spots we may want to explore a little more on those trips.

Gary


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, driving yourself from someone who just did it


We left the resort at 8am then..
 From 9am milemarker zero in Paia area with 8-9 stops only(there are about 70) we got to the 7 Sacred Pools past Hana at 4pm to go 60 miles. It took 2.5 hrs to get back. The roads at the end past Hana are 1 lane for both cars and the speed limit is 5mph with blind curves. The major part of the road is 15 mph with two lanes and 1 lane bridges.

I have the must stops written down and also a downloaded guide plus I used hints from Revealed Maui. 

We almost got divorced doing this.

I recommend the tour where you have a guided tour one way and fly back in a helicopter the other way.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 28, 2008)

The tour we took was by Valley Isle Excursions and it is a 12 hr tour that takes about 13 hrs.   If you are interested in finding out more call Judy at the Maui Schooner 808-879-5247

I'm a serious photographer too and I could have easily spent a couple hours photographing just the Kenai Pennisula.  Incredible wave action and heights--don't get your camera sprayed with salt spray.

Perhaps spending the night in a B & B about halfway to Hana should be a consideration.  Then you could take your time photographing the incredible beauty of the region and talk story with the locals.

There really is way too much  to see in just one day and you know of course the best light is at day break and twilight.

A word of caution:  According to our Hawaiian driver 70% of all accidents on Hana HW are in red vehicles.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 28, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Ok, driving yourself from someone who just did it
> 
> 
> We left the resort at 8am then..
> ...



Reminds me of the couple we saw in a two person kayak heading upriver when we were going to the Fern Grotto on Kauai on a tour boat.  We could hear them arguing when we passed them and then the Captain started laughing..he said look back and the woman was hitting the guy over the head with her paddle!! 

They never made it to the grotto.

Glad you didn't get divorced.  Next time take the tour bus. 

Sterling


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sterling
LOL! Our anniversary was the next day. I am just so glad we did not do Hana on that day. Instead we went to IAO Needle(beautiful) Mama's Fish House and then toured the island by air with Blue Hawaii in the new eco copter. Made up for the hassle the day before.

Road to Hana-The Black Sand Beach at the Wai'anapanapa State Park and the Oheo Gulch/ 7 Sacred Pools made up for it all. Just breathtakingly beautiful as is Kenai Penisula. I could have stayed with my feet in that sand for hours. People were swimming at both places. Having a guide eliminates having to read the tour books and the where to stops, This would allow you to really enjoy the tour since you are not the driver. 

West Maui past the Ritz is also has terrific views and winding roads. Worth the drive.


----------



## gstepic (Jun 29, 2008)

*Three days were not enough on Maui*

Sterling, you are right about the good times to take photographs. You have no idea how frustrated I was on our last trip. I had every day planned and of course I would be at certain spots when the the lighting was good. Keep in mind this was a four island 14 day trip so my schedule was very tight but very good in my photography planning view.

But then my wife would here about some place in the lobby and so much for my plans! For example, my wife wanted to see the black sand beach on the Big Island so that day consisted of driving south from Kona, then we headed back up the east coast at dusk (just the opposite of how I had planned seeing the eastern side of the island) and we ended up at Waipio valley (I know the name is spelled wrong) lookout as it was getting dark (i wanted to get there before dark, made it just barely, having to shoot at 3200 iso to get any kind of a photo!). 

About the fifth day of the trip I gave up on my plans and just asked "where do you want to go today dear?". Now my plan is to keep going back to Hawaii so if I have enough years left in me eventually I may get to follow some of my plans when it comes to getting the type of photos I want. I have to admit once I gave in and got over being angry it seemed more like a vacation, which is what I needed!

And that is why I am leaning toward a tour to Hana. My job has been very stressful so my priority is to be able to relax and wind down, even if it means giving up some photo ops. In fact I may even leave one of my cameras home and a couple of my lenses. My camera bag with all my gear weighed about 35 lbs. I can retire in a year and half and and then we may stay even longer on each island and we hope to do a lot more hiking (we plan on doing some hiking on this coming trip). I know I will be asking some information about hiking spots on Maui. i am just glad we will have more than three days this time.

We would like to spend more time around Iao valley and more in north Maui. Last trip we never made it further north than Whalers Village. We will be staying at Valley Isle so hopefully the area will be nice. 

Gary


----------



## Werner (Jun 29, 2008)

*Spend the night!*

You already know that you will like the sights and attractions along the Road to Hana since you did part of it.   Spending the night in or near Hana will give you enough time to enjoy the road sights and still have time for the attractions at the Hana end.  If money is no object :hysterical: try the Hotel Hana-Maui.  For mere mortals, this list of small hotels and B&B's might be useful.

With an overnight near Hana, you can photograph to your hearts content on the way out, even spend the entire day getting there.  The guide books list many stops but some deserve extra time like

The National Tropical Garden at Kehanu

Wai'anapanapa State Park.  This parks deserves extra time because it may just be the most beautiful coastal park in Hawaii.  There are short trails to caves and grottoes; the Black Sand Beach is not just about black sand, it is in a stunning environment of black lava cliffs and lava islands mixed with lush green foliage.  There is a coastal trail that hugs the cliffs leading out in both directions from the park that you can walk as far as is comfortable.  

The best part of spending the night is that the next morning you have the sights and parks around Hana to yourself until noon before the day trippers arrive.

Kipahulu (Haleakala National Park).  This part of park is more than just the Pools of O'heo (forget "sacred", they have never been sacred, that was just a marketing gimmick by a previous owner).  The Pipiwai Trail is a gorgeous, easy 4 mi r/t trail through the rain forest following the stream and pools to a 400' waterfall.

Looking at the prices for these tours, (>$100 pp), you might break even by taking a leisurely two day drive in and out and spending the night in a B&B even if you are double-booked.


----------



## philemer (Jun 29, 2008)

We took the trip to Hana with Hapa Papa's and it was very enjoyable. We've also driven around the island and enjoyed that too. The van tour was much more relaxing of course. Their home page http://www.hapapapas.com/ $80 for online booking.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 30, 2008)

Gary:  Glad to see you are starting to slow down.   

I was hiking a trail, more a scramble, along the Na Pali Coast above a beach, getting some great macros of the lichens, moss, and tiny flowers, and here comes some 20 somethings, with hiking staffs, trying to out macho each other.  

They didn't see the flowers, they didn't see the colorful lichens and mosses, heck they didn't even see the beach.  

As the last guy passed me I said the slower you go the more you see.  I don't believe he even comprehended what I was trying to tell him. 

I'm still going to Hawaii after 25 years and still seeing new things every single time.

Sterling


----------



## gstepic (Jun 30, 2008)

*I enjoyed reading that*

Sterling,

This is exactly why I have been on a mission with my wife to convince her there is real value going back to Hawaii on a regular basis. Even though we were on a whirlwind tour on our last trip (4 islands in 14 days), we ended up spending our last four on Oahu. We had been to Hawaii four years ago and spent 5 nights and 6 days on Oahu. Just being there once before made a huge difference as we were very laid back when it came to planning our days, a huge change from our normal vacations.

I think each time we go back we probably will see fewer places and spend more time at those places. I certainly hope physically we will be able to hike and take our sweet time on our hikes. This 60 year old jogs during lunch hour in order to keep in shape for some Hawaii hiking. I don't think we could ever go on a vacation on not see or do something different, and this is why Hawaii appeals to me. And like you are saying, going slower at even places we have been will allow us to experience and see things we have missed before.

Gary


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes Gary and before you go I'll tell you how to get great telephoto shots of Donkey Beach.  (Clothing Optional)   

Sterling, old but not dead


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 5, 2008)

We did the road to Hana with Temptation Tours.  They picked us up at the resort in Napili and dropped us off at sunset.  The buses were leather captain chairs and very comfortable.  Everyone slept on the way back.  Our guide, cousin Randy, was very knowledgable providing folklore as well as island history during the trip.  He stopped to show us specific plants along the way (which you will not get from a guidebook) and made the entire trip enjoyable.  He drove at a very relaxing pace, as he stated most people get car sick on that trip because they go too fast.  He knew which was the last bathroom in good shape, and gave a personal up to the minute report on the road.  We were given time to stop and look around.

Our 9 year was with us on the trip.  When it appeared that he was not having a good time Randy made it a point to make our son his co-pilot, put him in the front seat and let him help look for things along the road.  He then went and found a kid friendly meal for our son when he didn't like the meal that was served, and gave him a wooden shark hook necklace as a reward for all the 'help' our son had provided.  He made what might have been a boring trip become enjoyable and memorable.

The only bad thing we would say was there were a two stops where products of others were available for purchase.  They two places were small, one was a bakery and one was a botanical garden, but it did seem the purpose was to have tie in sales.  So even small tour companies don't seem to escape that practice.  But these trips were very short and did not really detract from the road.

This trip was not inexpensive but it was certainly worth every penny we paid.  Both in the relaxation we were able to experience and in the personal care given to those on the trip, especially our son.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 5, 2008)

In 2000 we took the Temptation tour where you fly in a helicopter one way and drive the other and you have a picnic lunch of chicken etc.. It was pricey but well worth it for a one time experience. I did feel we rushed back but it was an all day tour and we were just getting back at sunset.


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 6, 2008)

*Hana*



Werner said:


> If money is no object :hysterical: try the Hotel Hana-Maui.  For mere mortals, this list of small hotels and B&B's might be useful.
> 
> With an overnight near Hana, you can photograph to your hearts content on the way out, even spend the entire day getting there.  The guide books list many stops but some deserve extra time like
> 
> ...



If we are lucky, we find a spot which is magical for us.  I've been to Tahiti, Fiji, etc., but Hana has a special draw for me.  My wife and I got married in Maui (we had a helicoper fly us to Hana for the ceremony on the mountain) and we stayed at the Hotel Hana for our honeymoon and our 10th anniversary.  Unfortunately, the hotel has gotten very pricey over the years (it used to be owned by Sheraton, which frequently had discounted specials, - no more).

One of my life's favorite events was when I rented a home in Hana, about 6 years ago, and stayed a month (alone - I don't know how I talked my wife into that).  My wife and I also rented a home for a week stay a few years ago.  The more time you spend in Hana the more you discover.  

The Pipiwai trail is one of my favorites.  I've done it several times.  

To really enjoy Hana you should drive there.  Rent a small car (much more practical on the one-way bridges), leave early (before the crowds) and take lots of water and food to munch on during the day. Stop frequently to explore and look for waterfalls (the best hike is the park just past the ten mile post). 

Most of the tours stop at the Hana Ranch for lunch.  The food is questionable.  Better idea: have lunch at the Hotel Hana (slow service but the food is great and the view is very serene).  Take a walk around the hotel after lunch (check out the pool by the yoga center - the  hotel has two pools).  The hike up to the cross above the hotel will reward you with spectacular views of Hana.  When I stayed for a month in Hana I attended church at the Catholic Church across from the hotel.

So much to discover there.  Enjoy!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll never do the Road to Hana again. I get car sick and was pretty miserable most of the trip. Sitting in the back of a tour van makes me nauseous just thinking about it. 

Alas, car trips are not for me. However, if you can stomach it, Hana can be a really great experience. Here are my tips: 

a) Bring your own TP & bug spray. Several of the porta-potties in the parks were out of TP when we went. We got eaten alive by mosquitoes at the arboretum, so spray up before you hike. 

b) Bring a cooler with lunch and drinks. And plenty of snacks. (Or plan to snack on bread, etc.). You may end up eating dinner on the road, too, so pack more than you think you'll need. 

c) Bring a backpack to carry valuables (e.g. cameras) when you go hiking and leave your car unlocked. 

d) Bring a jacket even if it's warm at your resort. You'll be driving through a rain forest and the dampness makes it colder than you'd think. 

e) Bring boogie boards and beach towels! Hamoa Beach past Hana has the most incredible surf for boogie boarding that I've ever been to. It knocked my 5'10" 180 pound husband down several times, so I wouldn't recommend it for young kids or people who are afraid of the water.

f) Go early. You can't do the circuit still (due to road closures due to earthquake) and you don't want to be driving that road at night. Or plan to spend the night in Hana. 

g) At the risk of being obvious, make sure your tank is full. There are no gas stations along the road. 

h) The Road to Hana will test your marriage. Have patience.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 18, 2013)

My DW hates the drive along Big Sur and from San Clemente to Temecula along the Ortega hwy  So I'm guessing she will hate this but she wants to go tomorrow.  

Wish me luck


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2013)

Good luck. I went on it two weeks ago. I had some motion sickens after the
First half hour but it settled down and I was fine after the first hour. It was nice
Not yo have to drive so I could see the sights.


----------

